# Well Logging



## هانى شرف الدين (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*كتاب عن سوائل الحفر*

لمهندسي الحفر كتاب عن سوائل الحفر

composition and properties of drilling and completion fluids








http://d.turboupload.com/d/1157656/...h_ed._.rar.html


----------



## A7MAD-STYLE (2 يناير 2007)

يعطيك العافيه..


----------



## ayoobi (2 أبريل 2007)

the link is not working!!!!!....


----------



## kemo26 (3 أبريل 2007)

يا أخ هانى اذا كنت تعرف مكان يعطى دورات فى هذا المجال يا ريت تدلنا

هنكون شاكرين جدا

و لا الخبرة بتيجى من الشغل

يعطيك العافيه..

منتظرين الرد


----------



## Eng.Amr H (6 أبريل 2007)

شكرا هاني
بس انا نزلت المرفق ولما حاولت افكه كان بيجيب errors


----------



## فيصل الطائي (28 نوفمبر 2008)

Ladies and gentlemen:
here I uploud you some info about hot subjects in the well logging
the first file is the Guard log


----------



## فيصل الطائي (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*H2S detection*

this file is light, it talks about how to detect the H2S in the formations. When I see the supervisor fix this subject I would now and then go on . uplouding well log files here and invite all he other members to uploud here so that this subject would be revitalized over and over again.


----------



## فيصل الطائي (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*Production Log*

P​roduction Logging evolved within the oil
industry as it became necessary for the well
operator to obtain detailed knowledge of the
nature and behavior of fluids during production cycles.for more information downloud the following pdf file. ​


----------



## فيصل الطائي (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*borehole televiewer log*

T​he Acoustic Borehole Televiewer is an
imagining sonde that uses sound waves to
scan 360 degrees of the borehole wall. For more info about this subject please downloud the following light pdf file. with my pleasure​


----------



## فيصل الطائي (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*Netrate & ISE logs*

T​he concentration of ions and gases in
solution may be determined using Ion
Selective Electrodes (ISE’s). The principal
components of an ISE system are a sensing element (halfcell),
a reference electrode (half-cell), a readout device,
and a sample solution. For more info please downloud the following file​


----------



## فيصل الطائي (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجوا من الجميع وضع معلوماتهم عن جس الابار هنا كما ارجا من المشرف ان يثبت هذا الموضوع ليكون اشبه بقسم خاص بال Well Logging و السلام


----------



## محب يونس (30 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## jabbar_k74 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الملفات وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*Well Logging And Formation Evaluation*


WELL LOGGING AND FORMATION EVALUATION







By 
Toby Darling, Toby Darling Limited





Description 

This hand guide in the Gulf Drilling Guides series offers practical techniques that are valuable to petrophysicists and engineers in their day-to-day jobs. Based on the author?s many years of experience working in oil companies around the world, this guide is a comprehensive collection of techniques and rules of thumb that work. The primary functions of the drilling or petroleum engineer are to ensure that the right operational decisions are made during the course of drilling and testing a well, from data gathering, completion and testing, and thereafter to provide the necessary parameters to enable an accurate static and dynamic model of the reservoir to be constructed. This guide supplies these, and many other, answers to their everyday problems. There are chapters on NMR logging, core analysis, sampling, and interpretation of the data to give the engineer a full picture of the formation. There is no other single guide like this, covering all aspects of well logging and formation evaluation, completely updated with the latest techniques and applications. 




Audience 

Petroleum geologists, geophysicists, reservoir engineers and drilling engineers.




*******s 

Introduction 1. Basics 1.1 Terminology 1.2 Basic Log Types 1.3 Logging Contracts 1.4 Preparing a Logging Programme 1.5 Operational Decisions 1.6 Coring 1.7 Wellsite Mud Logging 1.8 Testing/Production Issues 2. Quicklook Log Interpretation 2.1 Basic Quality Control 2.2 Identifying the Reservoir 2.3 Identifying the Fluid Type and Contracts 2.4 Calculating the Porosity 2.5 Calculating Hydrocarbon Saturation 2.6 Presenting the Results 2.7 Pressure/Sampling 2.8 Permeability Determination 3. Full Interpretation 3.1 Net Sand Definition 3.2 Porosity Calculation 3.3 Archie Saturation 3.4 Permeability 4. Saturation/Height Analysis 4.1 Core Capillary Pressure Analysis 4.2 Log-Derived Functions 5. Advanced Log Interpretation Techniques 5.1 Shaly Sand Analysis 5.2 Carbonates 5.3 Multi-Mineral/Statistical Models 5.4 NMR Logging 5.5 Fuzzy Logic 5.6 Thin Beds 5.7 Thermal Decay Neutron Interpretation 5.8 Error Analyses 5.9 Borehole Corrections 6. Integration with Seismic 6.1 Synthetic Seismograms 6.2 Fluid Replacement Modelling 6.3 Acoustic/Elastic Impedance Modelling 7. Rock Mechanics Issues 8. Value of Information 9. Equity Determinations 9.1 Basis for Equity Determination 9.2 Procedures/Timing for Equity Determination 9.3 The Role of the Petrophysicist 10. Production Geology Issues 10.1 Understanding Geological Maps 10.2 Basic Geological Concepts 11. Reservoir Engineering Issues 11.1 Behavior of Gases 11.2 Behavior of Oil/.Wet Gas Reservoirs 11.3 Material Balance 11.4 Darcy?s Law 11.5 Well Testing 12. Homing-in Techniques 12.1 Magnetostatic Homing-In 12.2 Electromagnetic Homing-In 13. Well Deviation, Surveying, and Geosteering 13.1 Well Deviation 13.2 Surveying 13.3 Geosteering 13.4 Horizontal Wells Drilled about a Contact 13.5 Estimating the Productivity Index for Long Horizontal Wells Appendix 1: Test Well 1 Data Sheet Appendix 2: Additional Data for Full Evaluation Appendix 3: Solutions to Exercies Appendix 4: Additional Mathematics Theory Appendix 5: Abbreviations and Acronyms Appendix 6: Useful Conversion Units and Constants Appendix 7: Contractor Tool Mnemonics Bibliography About the Author Acknowledgments Index​


----------



## jabbar_k74 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ....شكرا ...... شكرا 
وعيدكم مبارك ......اعاده الله على الجميع بالخير والبركة والمسرات على جميع المسلمين والمسلمات ....اللهم امين ...يارب العالمين.....


----------



## فيصل الطائي (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*production log*

this file talks about the prenciple of the production log it is necesary to anderstand other files in this subject


----------



## فيصل الطائي (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*logging Tools*

this file is nessecery to those who want to know what set of tools can be run together.


----------



## فيصل الطائي (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*temperature and fluid resistivity logs*

this file is known from its title


----------



## jabbar_k74 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الملفات والمعلومات


----------



## ramzi-eng (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*thanks my friend*​


----------



## فيصل الطائي (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*Log Fundamentals*

this file (log fundamentals is a nice file, it is light please dounloud it


----------



## ادور (13 ديسمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر لك ولككل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## فيصل الطائي (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*Core Log Depth Matching*

Sorry I don't have a time to comment on Core Log Depth Matching


----------



## فيصل الطائي (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*Stress , Permeability, Porsity*

Stress , Permeability, Porsity and more


----------



## فيصل الطائي (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*Both the statistical analysis of petrophysical data and the Hydrolic units*

The statistical analysis of petrophysical data 
Hydrolic units​


----------



## فيصل الطائي (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*Completion without killing*

if you read this file you would no longer kill the well to complete it


----------



## فيصل الطائي (2 يناير 2009)

ياناس يا عالم شنو القصة ماكو اي احد يعمل بجس الابار او يهتم به لماذا لا احد يضع اي برنامج او فايل او تعليق هنا؟


----------



## فيكتور كلزي (4 يناير 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## رشيد الخولي (13 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## fateh022 (17 يناير 2009)

شكرا للجميع على مجهوداتهم ومساهمتهم وبدوري اقدم مجموعة من الكتب والمواضيع المهمة 
well logging 
http://www.4shared.com/network/search.jsp?searchmode=2&searchName=well+logging


----------



## jabbar_k74 (17 يناير 2009)

شكرا ....... على المجهود الجيد ..... شكرا للجميع


----------



## محب يونس (26 يناير 2009)

شكرا على الايضاحات ومطلوب مزيد من الانواع المختلفة وبالاخص electric log


----------



## mohamed_zezo8 (3 فبراير 2009)

thank youuuuuuuuuu


----------



## GeoOo (15 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم و أكثر منكم و نفع بكم الامه


----------



## قنص بركة (15 فبراير 2009)

شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككررررررا


----------



## قنص بركة (15 فبراير 2009)

*المهندسين*
*شكرا ....... على المجهو**د الجيد ..... شكرا للجميع*​


----------



## قنص بركة (15 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا ....... على المجهود الجيد ..... شكرا للجميع*​


----------



## احمد العروشي (16 فبراير 2009)

thans for the all
special thanks to the teacher faisl for all things that added in this forum,how its benifit to us.


best regardes


----------



## pet . engineer (7 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا واتمنى منكم معلومات اكثر عن جس الابار حيث تعتبر من الماضيع المهمه جدا


----------



## pet . engineer (7 مارس 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*



هانى شرف الدين قال:


> well logging and formation evaluation​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 شكرا جزيلا اخوك المهندس علاء من العراق مهندس جس


----------



## elsannany (8 مارس 2009)

شكراً على المجهود الوفير و ياريت لو توجد مشاركات أو كتب فى الـ work over و خاصة فى عمليات sucker rod pump أو مشاركات ز كتب فى الـ well servicing


----------



## pet . engineer (8 مارس 2009)

*well logging*

بعتبر جس الابار من المواضيع الهامه جدا لان المعلومات المستقاة منه تذب الى كل الاختصاصات منها الجبولوجيا , المكامن , الحفر , الانتاج وغيرها لذلك يجب الاهتمام بدقة النتائج . فكيف نضبط التسجيل ارجو تزويدي بأي معلومات عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## ((الباز الجريح)) (14 مارس 2009)

الكلية الدولية للهندسة و الادارة في سلطنة عمان تعطي دورات في هذا المجال و حتى انك تقدر تدرس للدبلوم العالي


----------



## فيصل الطائي (6 أبريل 2009)

*مجس السرعة*

مجس السرعة و يسمى ايظا مجس الصوت و اساس عمله هو قياس اقل فترة زمنية يستغرقها الموجة الصوتية للانتقال خلال متر واحد اوقدم واحد من التكوين وهذا دليل على مسامية التكوين (التفاصيل في الملف)


----------



## فيصل الطائي (9 أبريل 2009)

*Nuclear logs*

N​​uclear logs are related to the measurement
of fundamental particles or radiations
from the nucleus of an atom. The most
common logs are natural gamma ray, neutron
and gamma-gamma or density logs. Nuclear
logs may be run in a variety of downhole
environments in either open holes or cased
holes.​


----------



## جورج صادق قزمان (20 أبريل 2009)

thanks alot الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## dzbrainiac (21 أبريل 2009)

brothers, i want to inform you something
فيصل الطائي
is a good man
thank فيصل http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/member.php?u=220711​


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (25 أبريل 2009)

Fundamentals of Well-Log Interpretation - The Acquisition of Logging Data


Size: 12,235 KB​
http://www.4shared.com/file/9394223...on_-_The_Acquisition_of_Logging_Data.html?s=1


----------



## gamaladly (22 مايو 2009)

ششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## himo (26 مايو 2009)

we thank you very much


----------



## emhidi (27 مايو 2009)

مشكورين على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## المغترب1 (8 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووورين ع المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## superahmad (9 يوليو 2009)

thank you so much.............


----------



## A.AL-Ajmi (11 يوليو 2009)

Sometimes it is difficult to say thank you 
and that because thank you is not enogh
any way I would say thank you because I have noyhing else


----------



## Esawy007 (11 يوليو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر:75:


----------



## جوجلنت (6 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك اخى


----------



## احمد الدسوقي خليفه (11 أغسطس 2009)

thanks for your effort


----------



## الحسن الشريف (27 أغسطس 2009)

والله مشكورين يا جماعه على المجهود الكبير دا وجزاكم الله كل خير
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (28 أغسطس 2009)

*Well logging and formation evaluation*

WELL LOGGING AND
FORMATION EVALUATION

Toby Darling​
*******S
Introduction ix
1 Basics 1
1.1 Terminology 1
1.2 Basic Log Types 3
1.3 Logging Contracts 9
1.4 Preparing a Logging Programme 11
1.5 Operational Decisions 14
1.6 Coring 16
1.7 Wellsite Mud Logging 21
1.8 Testing/Production Issues 24
2 Quicklook Log Interpretation 29
2.1 Basic Quality Control 29
2.2 Identifying the Reservoir 30
2.3 Identifying the Fluid Type and Contacts 32
2.4 Calculating the Porosity 34
2.5 Calculating Hydrocarbon Saturation 37
2.6 Presenting the Results 40
2.7 Pressure/Sampling 42
2.8 Permeability Determination 45
3 Full Interpretation 49
3.1 Net Sand Definition 49
3.2 Porosity Calculation 51
3.3 Archie Saturation 53
3.4 Permeability 54
4 Saturation/Height Analysis 59
4.1 Core Capillary Pressure Analysis 60
4.2 Log-Derived Functions 64
v
5 Advanced Log Interpretation Techniques 67
5.1 Shaly Sand Analysis 67
5.2 Carbonates 73
5.3 Multi-Mineral/Statistical Models 74
5.4 NMR Logging 76
5.5 Fuzzy Logic 85
5.6 Thin Beds 87
5.7 Thermal Decay Neutron Interpretation 93
5.8 Error Analyses 96
5.9 Borehole Corrections 101
6 Integration with Seismic 103
6.1 Synthetic Seismograms 103
6.2 Fluid Replacement Modelling 108
6.3 Acoustic/Elastic Impedance Modelling 110
7 Rock Mechanics Issues 115
8 Value Of Information 119
9 Equity Determinations 125
9.1 Basis for Equity Determination 126
9.2 Procedures/Timing for Equity Determination 127
9.3 The Role of the Petrophysicist 129
10 Production Geology Issues 137
10.1 Understanding Geological Maps 140
10.2 Basic Geological Concepts 147
11 Reservoir Engineering Issues 155
11.1 Behavior of Gases 155
11.2 Behavior of Oil/Wet Gas Reservoirs 159
11.3 Material Balance 162
11.4 Darcy’s Law 163
11.5 Well Testing 166
12 Homing-in Techniques 171
12.1 Magnetostatic Homing-in 171
12.2 Electromagnetic Homing-in 185
13 Well Deviation, Surveying, and Geosteering 193
13.1 Well Deviation 193
13.2 Surveying 195
vi *******s
13.3 Geosteering 197
13.4 Horizontal Wells Drilled above a Contact 203
13.5 Estimating the Productivity Index for Long
Horizontal Wells 205
Appendix 1 Test Well 1 Data Sheet 207
Appendix 2 Additional Data for Full Evaluation 215
Appendix 3 Solutions to Exercises 218
Appendix 4 Additional Mathematics Theory 251
Appendix 5 Abbreviations and Acronyms 264
Appendix 6 Useful Conversion Units and Constants 268
Appendix 7 Contractor Tool Mnemonics 271
Bibliography 309
About the Author 313
Acknowledgments 314
Index 315​


----------



## تولين (5 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا الك كتاب مفيد جدا


----------



## belkheir (8 سبتمبر 2009)

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerci


----------



## تولين (10 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## thz46 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## En 3eSaM (28 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي العزيز

الحقيقة الـ Well Logging أريد أن أتخصص فيه

والبداية ستكون من مشروع التخرج

وإن شاء الله سـ أحضر الماستر في هذا التخصص

شكراً جزيلاً​


----------



## islam_abuelazm (29 أكتوبر 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر وأرجو ان يتم تنزيله كاملا


----------



## منيف 1967 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور:18:


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (20 نوفمبر 2009)

A History of Well Logging in Canada​


----------



## سكادا (30 نوفمبر 2009)

الرابط لايعمل شكراً


----------



## سكادا (30 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الصديق الدائم (3 ديسمبر 2009)

هلا اصدقائي
حد احد منكم تخصص هندسة حفر ابار


----------



## GeoOo (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا ....... على المجهود الجيد ..... شكرا للجميع*


----------



## abd alabd (6 ديسمبر 2009)

اذا ممكن من ادارة الملتقى هل هذه الكتب الموجودة يمكن استعراضها قبل البدء بالتحميل لكي نعرف مدى خدمتها لمواضيع عملنا


----------



## GeoOo (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا أخى الكريم على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## hhhkhalil (9 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## ميثاق2009 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا عالجهود المبذولة


----------



## agkishta (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريمhttp://images.google.com.eg/imgres?...9%85%D8%AF+%D9%84%D9%84%D9%87&hl=ar&sa=N&um=1


----------



## agkishta (15 ديسمبر 2009)

http://kreemo.jeeran.com/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AD%D9%85%D8%AF%20%D9%84%D9%84%D9%87%20%D8%B1%D8%A8%20%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D9%8A%D9%86.gif


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (1 يناير 2010)

Thanks a lot friends


----------



## No fighting (11 يناير 2010)

السـلام عليكم يا مهندسين .. بصراحة انا بشكر المهندس فيصل الطائي على الموضوع الجميل دا و اتمنى له المزيد من التوفيق .. لكن هل ينفع يكون موجود شرح الـ well logging بالصوت و الصورة .. او يكون كتاب مترجم للعربية ؟؟؟ اللي يقدر يفيدني ياريت ميتأخرش .... و لكم جزيل الشكر ...


----------



## No fighting (11 يناير 2010)

هل ينفع يكون موجود شرح الـ well logging بالصوت و الصورة .. او يكون كتاب مترجم للعربية ؟؟؟ اللي يقدر يفيدني ياريت ميتأخرش .... و لكم جزيل الشكر ...


----------



## علي الصدر (14 يناير 2010)

thank u very much man you helped me a lot 
but if u have any thing about well logging with the NGRS probes upload it please because i am working in a uranium exploration project 
annd thank you very much again


----------



## محمود الفداوي (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hhhkhalil (15 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Faisal AL-Taie (22 فبراير 2010)

*If You wanno anderstand how a neuclear logging tool works, Just downloud this file.*

If You wanno anderstand how a neuclear logging tool works, Just downloud this file, with my best wishes​


----------



## Faisal AL-Taie (22 فبراير 2010)

مشاهدة الفيديو جيدة لتوفير مخيلة صحيحة و تسهيل فهم الاشياء و قرائة كتاب جس بالانكليزية افضل من اضاعة الوقت بقراءة العربية الا اذا كان المترجم محترف.


----------



## mohamede002e (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## jabbar_k74 (24 فبراير 2010)

حقيقة .. اخ فيصل قراءة الكتب التي من المصدر افضل بكثير من الكتب العربية المترجمة .. ومشاهدة الشرح بشكل متسلسل وبالصور ...شي جميل 
اتمنى ان المهندس ( خاصة بمجال النفط ) ان يعتمد على الكتب الانكليزية من المصدر ..لان الكل يعرف وبدون مجاملة لاحد ان كتب النفط اغلبها ( اذا لم يكن جميعها ) باللغة الانكليزية 
واكثر المعلومات الخاصة بكل المعدات وتشغيلها وصيانتها هي باللغة الانكليزية ( هذا لايعني اني معجب باللغة الانكليزية لكن هذه هي الحقيقة ) 
وشكرا...


----------



## علي الصدر (3 مارس 2010)

thanks alot i will look into it


----------



## Pet. Eng (8 مارس 2010)

الف شكر يا هندسة على هذة الزخمة من الكتب المفيدة


----------



## كاظم الزيدي (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس اسامه (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا للجميع.
هل اجد عند احدكم معلومات وشرح مجس rmt ومجس pnn وساكون شاكرا لكم.


----------



## jabbar_k74 (14 مارس 2010)

فيما يخص الـPNN
الرجاء زيارة الموقع التالي 
هذا الموقع الخاص بالشركة التي تصنع الPNN
شركة نمساوية 
http://www.hotwell.at/en.php
مع التحيات


----------



## ameur30 (20 مارس 2010)

*Eclipse Software 2007 with patch license*


----------



## أبو يوسف الطحاوى (24 مارس 2010)

موضوع في منتهى الروعة.............ويا ريت لو توجد برامج لتفسير تسجيلات الآبار أكون من الشاكرين لكم


----------



## سرمد111 (28 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## gamaladly (9 أبريل 2010)

*ششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا*


----------



## gamaladly (1 مايو 2010)

ممممممممممششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااا


----------



## jabbar_k74 (30 يونيو 2010)

توجد برامج كثيرة منها Interactive Petrophysics والخاص بشركة شلمبرجر وهو جيد جدا في تفسير المجسات .
وكذلك برنامج LESA وهو اختصارلـLog Evalution System Anylisis وهو خاص بشركة Digital Formation الامريكية .
وكذلك Geolog 
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس ساهر (30 يوليو 2010)

_*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء*_


----------



## المهندس848 (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً لكن ما عرفنا تنزيل الكتاب


----------



## المهندس848 (3 أغسطس 2010)

بس يا ريت يكون في إرشاد للاعضاء الجدد


----------



## sultan0064 (3 أغسطس 2010)

thinks


----------



## hhhkhalil (8 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## قيصرالجنوب (11 أغسطس 2010)

thanks
but the link not working


----------



## فارس740 (16 أغسطس 2010)

الــف شكــر شباب


----------



## eng.idc (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على جهودك


----------



## ينبوع الأمل (20 سبتمبر 2010)

Thank u all
I have downloaded most of files


----------



## fattahmine (22 سبتمبر 2010)

many thanks brother, its a great job


----------



## costa337 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لكل من شارك بالكتب والأوراق القيمة بالمعلومات
في ميزان حسناتكم إنشاء الله


----------



## عبدالقادر القاسم (30 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## tarek0012003 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد تعريف واستخدامات وطريقة عمل calipar log


----------



## kokimesha (11 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## bgdash (17 ديسمبر 2010)

I'm looking for this book -petroleum reservoir engineering practice written by Nnaemeka Ezekwe has anyon got it 
thanks


----------



## ali fikry (21 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا يا غالي


----------



## م/عبدالله بن اسحاق (6 يناير 2011)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## Mohammed Noori (9 يناير 2011)

thank you for this informations


----------



## kokimesha (21 مارس 2011)

مشككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## salim khatem (18 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
هل من رابط اخر ان امكن هذا لا يوجد فيه هذا الكتاب


----------



## bakeraf (18 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## sharpi55 (15 يونيو 2011)

يا شباب يا مهندسين ... أنا مهندس تخرجت بالواسطة والمصاري
اريد شغلة بالعربي وبسيطة لأتني عم ادرس ماجستير وبالمصاري
الرجاءاخذ الموضوع على محمل الجد 
ولكم جزيل الشكر يا مهندسين


----------



## صوت الفجر (21 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## khafage (22 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المكاشفي ابوعمر (14 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## جُيُولوجِيَّـة ~’ (22 أكتوبر 2011)

مَجْهُووود كِبييير
تِستِحقوون ِكِل الشكِر وَ التقدِييير
بِإنتظاار كُـــل جَديييد لَكُم​


----------



## eliker bahij (18 نوفمبر 2011)

Thank you .It is a great post .


----------



## eliker bahij (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا *


----------



## mouradbz (1 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
​


----------



## eliker bahij (20 يناير 2012)

Thanks for you .


----------



## sonner (15 فبراير 2012)

this is really awesome effort to upload these kind of books 
Thank you all


----------



## sonner (15 فبراير 2012)

very good work gentlemen


----------



## شرحبيل7 (25 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انا مشترك جديد في المنتدى و ياريت لو تعطونا معلومات اكثر عن ال well logging و اسماء كتب اخرى و ايضا في مجالات ال oil properties evluation و ال well comlition ...


----------



## aljessani (7 أبريل 2012)

_*شكرا لجهودك المتميزة في خدمة العلم والتعلم*_


----------



## polymath (18 سبتمبر 2012)

thanks alot


----------



## Eng alshehab (18 نوفمبر 2012)

والله منورين ومجهود رائع تسلم الايادي


----------



## alord100 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## alord100 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## مستر اويل (31 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## شاهو عبد القادر (12 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eliker bahij (24 مارس 2013)

Thanksssssssss for sharing.​


----------



## soklana (28 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد مندور2 (3 يونيو 2013)

*رد: Netrate & ISE logs*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Raid.h (26 فبراير 2014)

Thanksssssssssssss


----------



## kadri110 (18 مايو 2014)

thank you very much


----------



## جوجلنت (11 أغسطس 2014)

many thanks bgd


----------



## ali_2014 (25 أكتوبر 2014)

thank you all


----------



## احمد الاهدل (9 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خير على هاذا المنشور والمعلومات الرائعة 
لاكن اريد ترجمة الكتاب باللغة العربية اذا امكن


----------

